# Jon Barry expected to sign to Pacers Monday.



## Dukins (Jul 2, 2003)

Detroit News sports writer, Chris McCosky, says Jon Barry is expected to be signed by the Pacers on Monday.

The small aside is toward the bottom of the article. 4 years, 10 million.

http://www.detnews.com/2003/pistons.../c09-228271.htm


More toughness and an outside shot. It starting to look up a bit.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Cool! I'd love to have Jon Barry as a Pacer, I know alot of people don't want him, but people need to quit judging his skill by his looks, he is a very good player.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Awsome news! Couldn't be happier! He will definetly add to our 3 point shooting which was horrible last year.


----------



## Jason The Terryble (Jul 22, 2003)

He's a great bench player, lots of energy, solid shoot, and veteran leadership. I'd still rather have had a yuong stud (Jason Terry) but Jon Barry is ok I guess.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Him and Artest will bring too much energy for any team to handle.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> Cool! I'd love to have Jon Barry as a Pacer, I know alot of people don't want him, but people need to quit judging his skill by his looks, he is a very good player.


This is a VERY GOOD signing! he is tough minded and has a deadly shot. A perfect bench player.

I cannot recall last year that much, but it seemed like E. Strickland made a fair percentage of his threes.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jason The Terryble</b>!
> He's a great bench player, lots of energy, solid shoot, and veteran leadership. I'd still rather have had a yuong stud (Jason Terry) but Jon Barry is ok I guess.


Jason Terry is much more skilled and sure to get a whole lot more money than Jon barry. Plus, terry is a starter and Barry is a role player - HUGE difference there.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> Jason Terry is much more skilled and sure to get a whole lot more money than Jon barry. Plus, terry is a starter and Barry is a role player - HUGE difference there.


That's very true, if we got Jason Terry it would probably have to be through a Sign and Trade, because for one he is a restricted free agent and two he has a much higher status then Barry, but I think we are dumping Ferry's contract for cap space so I'm not sure what will happen.



> This is a VERY GOOD signing! he is tough minded and has a deadly shot. A perfect bench player.
> 
> I cannot recall last year that much, but it seemed like E. Strickland made a fair percentage of his threes.


Erick Strickland was a very good 3 point shooter for our team, its just with him he is an undersized SG who was playing the point most of the time, now we have 3 PG's and if we get Jon Barry we have exactly the kind of veteran SG we we're looking for.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Does this mean Reggie won't be back??


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe45555</b>!
> Does this mean Reggie won't be back??


No. 

We will prolly play alot of O'Neal - Artest front courts with Pollard so Miller, Barry and Bender will play at shooting guard. 

Barry has been rumored for a while to come to Indiana (since Bird was hired as President) and everytime i heard Bird speek he always says Reggie is priority #1 to the team and ESPNews says Reggie is happy in Indiana anyways.

We needed a 3 point thread and got one (if this story is true). Very good day for us Indy fans!


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

This is great news.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

great news! now we can compete with the pistons getting elden and darko and nets getting zo.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This is great news, he'll be a great addition to the team.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Nice signing 




> Originally posted by <b>MillerTime</b>!
> Barry and Bender will play at shooting guard.


Bender at SG...Isn't he 7'0" tall ?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Nice signing
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh: yea, he's 7'0'' and plays Forward.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> Bender at SG...Isn't he 7'0" tall ?


We do play him some at SG. Although i do agree he's a better SF. I didn't get to see all the games since i couldn't buy the NBA Full Court last year, but listening on WIBC i do remember he did come in for Reggie Miller sometimes to play SG. 

I don't think he played as much SG as he did in recent years though as Isiah realizes that SF is a better position for him but with Barry coming i don't think we'll be seeing Bender at SG next season.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I also think that SF would be a better place for Bender.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> I also think that SF would be a better place for Bender.


SF is the perfect place for Bender, he needs to develop a bit of a post game and he would be a solid SF.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

This signing is no suprise since Jon Barry and Scot Pollard were best friends in Sacramento. 









Now that you guys have 40% of the Kings former "Bench Mob," I will be watching more Pacers games:yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> This signing is no suprise since Jon Barry and Scot Pollard were best friends in Sacramento.
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes: :yes: 

and that now we got B.Miller..Pacers fans should watch our games too. 

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I think of JB as being a SG not SF. He even played PG in a few summer league games. He can flat out handle for a guy that is 7 feet tall. He can play just about anything...I think he'd have trouble against most 4s and some 5s. There just aren't many good 5s out there.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

little problem tho i think we have too many SGs

Artest/Reggie/Barry/Jones/English

What will we do?


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> little problem tho i think we have too many SGs
> 
> Artest/Reggie/Barry/Jones/English
> ...


That does look like a prolem, but hey, atleast we got reinforcements if Artest decides to bust some cameras.


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> That does look like a prolem, but hey, atleast we got reinforcements if Artest decides to bust some cameras.


Lol. English can't play at PG? I thought he could.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> 
> 
> Lol. English can't play at PG? I thought he could.


Im not sure, you may be thinking of Fred Jones.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

We should just play Bender at PG LOL.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jreywind</b>!
> We should just play Bender at PG LOL.


That'd be funny. I wouldn't doubt he could do it but a very poor job with like 10 TOs a game:no:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Barry is a nice pick up...hopefully zeke uses him better than the pistons did.


----------

